# Big Bud Closeup



## Stoney Bud (Apr 14, 2006)

This is one of the tips of a top bud. This stuff has a trance like freeze to it. Four tokes made me freeze for a hour. I'm not sure I was breathin. Ha.

Special thanks goes to Bro Grunt for teaching me how to use my close up feature of my camera. This is my first try at one that shows the THC glistening.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 14, 2006)

no way that was your first try at snapping a pic of such granduer     damn fine job Stoney Bud


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 14, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> no way that was your first try at snapping a pic of such granduer   damn fine job Stoney Bud


Ha! It was the first one that was clear. I couldn't figure out what I was doing wrong. Once I got the lens almost touching the plant and then tapped the zoom in until it just lost focus and then backing out just a tad....

That's the secret!

That stuff looks like thick melted sugar sprinkled on the plant doesn't it?

Yum!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 15, 2006)

*Whats up StoneyBud. I see you got that camera of yours to finally get that close up picture you have been looking for. Great pic Stoney. I want more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 15, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up StoneyBud. I see you got that camera of yours to finally get that close up picture you have been looking for. Great pic Stoney. I want more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey thanks Bro. I couldn't get the pics before because I was putting the lens about a foot from the bud and trying to zoom. As soon as I did as you suggested, it started working perfectly! Thanks for the advice man! I'm gonna give you a bunch of Snow White pics as they grow.


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 15, 2006)

Very nice color and pistil action.


----------



## MarPassion (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice Pic Stoney, way to go!


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 15, 2006)

Man MAJOR PROPS on that bud
it looks so good I want to print the 
pic out and eat it lol PEACE NICE BUD!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 15, 2006)

Here's some more for you. This is one of the small resin sacs on the flower. I gently pried it out from the flower and took these. One of these sacs is a two toke hit in the bong. Gets me high for several hours.

I'm a cheap date! Ladies, ladies?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 15, 2006)

Man stoney, I wish I could put that in my pipe and smoke it. know wonder you been actin goofy lately. hahahahaha.

Lookin great man. keep them Big Bud pics comin.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 15, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Man stoney, no wonder you been actin goofy lately.


 
Whatchu mean "lately"?

Hahahahahahah

Enjoy!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 15, 2006)

Ok, my last batch of big bud pics for today. I'm smokin some more.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 15, 2006)

*I see you are getting those close up shots down. Great looking pics SB. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Mutt (Apr 15, 2006)

Damn stoney you gonna stay stoned ain't ya. freakin autopsy gonna say THC asphyxia. hahahahahaha.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 15, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Damn stoney you gonna stay stoned ain't ya. freakin autopsy gonna say THC asphyxia. hahahahahaha.


Man, when I croak, I'll have so much THC hardened into me, they'll just stand me in the corner like a dime store indian and put a bunch of blunts in my hand.

If they squeeze me out the price of oil will drop a dollar a barrel due to excess.

If you put in THC for the oil in a car, would it fly?

Hahahahahhahhahaa


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 15, 2006)

damn those shots with the money are great!!!  nice job....its sooo tiny  

i shall have to try your trick of backing up just a wee bit and maybe get that focus better


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 16, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> damn those shots with the money are great!!! nice job....its sooo tiny
> 
> i shall have to try your trick of backing up just a wee bit and maybe get that focus better


Actually, I'm putting the lens of the camera almost touching the bud with no zoom. Then I'm zooming in a little at a time until it blurs just a little and then, I'm backing out a fraction of the zoom.

That is pretty neat isn't it?

NEW TOY!


----------

